# 16a 3phase socket most likely 20a breaker/2.5 cable?



## Prostethic_head (Jul 14, 2011)

Im doing a job tomorrow and have to collect the gear on the way but all I know is that its for an oven and its a 16a 3 phase socket Im putting in. Ive asked for the rating/load but he hasnt gotten back to me. 
I feel its reasonable to assume judging from what I do know that its a 20a breaker and 2.5 cable I should use, what do you guys think? Its a short run, 20metres.


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Mc 

Sent from my LGMS769 using Tapatalk


----------

